# Fish Pet Peeves- what bugs you?



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Pet Peeves- we all have them. What's are yours in regards to fish keeping? Remember these are directed at no specific persons, just thought it would be interesting/funny.

Mine are:

1) mag floats that live permanently attached to the side of the aquarium

and

2) fat fish, they just aren't attractive


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

People who want to keep mbuna with South Americans because, well, they're all CICHLIDS, right, so what's the problem???


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

mis-labled fish at the LFS.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

When highly social species are kept as 1s and 2s.

Reading "my water parameters are good" instead of them being listed.

And for some reason, I hate reading about people stripping female mouthbrooders.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Calling the local lfs to see what african cichlids they have in stock & hearing angelfish, barbs ,mollies..........

Asking if I can order something & casually giving the latin name (lamprologus occellatus "gold") and instead of hearing them say let me check my distributors list I get "I dont think so". It's hard not to say out loud ***dont think..look at the bleeping list***


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Threads like this one. :lol: It was too good to resist.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Asking the good folks at the LFS to hold a fish for you and they say they will, then two days later when you go to get it they've sold it.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

....when my fish are floating upside down on the surface...


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

two peeves for me: fish that decide to stop breeding the same day i buy them... and fish that decide to start breeding the day after i sell them. :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

When asking for cichlids, the pet store person takes you to the african racks.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

When my lfs finally gets fish that I'm looking for and they are all one sex.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

When the LFS orders the exact same stock for three consecutive months.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I gotta go with "common names on the labels at LFS."

But I work in advertising, so I guess I should be more understanding of the fact that "Golden cichlid" sells better than "Melanochromis auratus."

Which in turn sounds better than "Fish that will kill all of your other fish."


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I swear the next person who says

'A fish is a fish'

to me is going to get a slap. Nothing annoys me more about this hobby (except for unexplained illness/deaths, but that goes without saying)


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cleaning the glass just so my kids can smudge 'em up again gets me very angry :lol:

And what the heck is with stands anymore? Why do they have to be so low so we have to bend down to see our fish?! :x


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

natalie559 said:


> Pet Peeves- we all have them. What's are yours in regards to fish keeping? Remember these are directed at no specific persons, just thought it would be interesting/funny.
> 
> Mine are:
> 
> ...


You're such a Shallow Hal! Fat fish need love too


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

pink purple and blue gravel,dyed and tattooed fish,pacus for sale anywhere,know it all lfs managers,"mixed african tanks",and just about everything at petco.


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

I want to second the short stands as one of my pet peeves as well.Come to think of it that may be at the top of the list


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Dyed fish. HATE any LFS supporting that cruelty.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

I'm with mok3t.

"Fish are fish"..... YOU WHAT!

Oh dear you poor soul, let me sit you down and educate you until your eyes are streaming with tears of boredom.... 

Apart from that, selling fish that really are too big or aggressive for the majority of aquarists to care for properly. I'm not one for saying x fish shouldn't be sold, but that _if_ x fish is to be sold it HAS to be to someone who has proven that their ability and tank size is up to the task.

Mislabelled fish - ie a C. johanna labelled as "dwarf columbian pike", even after informing them of their horrible mistake.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

When stores bring in Tiger shovelnose catfish, even though they are well aware it will get put in a 55 gallon, if its lucky, and die young.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

hormoned african cichlids. My lfs had 1" venustus with blue/green heads!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

LFS that put a full grown Frontosa or another fish of similar size in a 20 gallon tank and think it's ok! :x

What the **** is the matter with these lfs, I would think they would know better :-?


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

LFS's that are so hot and humid that its like walking into a sauna. I always double up on my deodorant before setting foot in one of those.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

scraping algae off the glass. i hate algae. and i hate having to scrape it off even more.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Snails.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

The expense - why I should pay 3-4x more for a fish tank than you guys in the USA, especially when said fishtank is made in Portugal, which is 3-4x closer to me than it is to you....

I understand that the demand is immense in the States, but in no way does that justify the huge difference in cost, not when considering it costs them just as much to make it, and costs less to ship to the UK.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

blairo1 said:


> The expense - why I should pay 3-4x more for a fish tank than you guys in the USA, especially when said fishtank is made in Portugal, which is 3-4x closer to me than it is to you....
> 
> I understand that the demand is immense in the States, but in no way does that justify the huge difference in cost, not when considering it costs them just as much to make it, and costs less to ship to the UK.


If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for your 75G?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Just the tank and stand Â£400+. So 550 bucks or thereabouts?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds like they aren't taking the exchange rate into it, which happens in canada too. A new 75 gallon not on sale at a LFS and not a chainstore with stand and tops (glass lids) runs about $400-450 around here.

Of course on sale at the LFS, I've seen the tank itself with lids new for $100. No stand though, which is why I haven't bought one yet. Waiting for that anual sale again!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I paid more than that just for the stand. But it was a furniture-quality stand.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

blairo1 said:


> The expense - why I should pay 3-4x more for a fish tank than you guys in the USA, especially when said fishtank is made in Portugal, which is 3-4x closer to me than it is to you....
> 
> I understand that the demand is immense in the States, but in no way does that justify the huge difference in cost, not when considering it costs them just as much to make it, and costs less to ship to the UK.


How much does a fish tank cost in the UK? 55 Gallon for example?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

DJ I got my 75 on the cheap, seeing as I'm such a suave geezer..... :lol:

Seriously though, I managed to charm almost Â£100 of discount out of them. It's a very basic tank and factory stand (no equipment included) which is the cost I was referring to - once set up with filters and heaters it was close to Â£800. To me that's a lot of money for what is a "bare-bones" set-up, ie no decor, no stock, nothing decent in the way of lighting. I would expect you to get a much better quality of tank and/or stand for a similar price. $1000 for a basic set up is just obscene to me, I'd be quite surprised if the cost was that high in the USA - I've seen (and heard of) sales in the States where 120 gallon tanks were going for $120.... Those were "bare bones" like mine, except that you get almost twice the gallonage for Â£85.

Eighty-five pounds!!! :drooling: But maybe that's a rarity?

How much would you pay for a half decent 120 with factory stand? The Rena 120 I was looking at (decent tank on cruddy factory stand), in the UK....... close to $1500 before even looking at filters, heaters and decent lighting.... Since the "economic crisis" the exchange rate has obviously changed, when I was looking it was close to two dollars to the pound, so it was more like $2000!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Please note I live an hour from NYC so that impacts prices I pay in the US, it could be cheaper elsewhere.

I just bought an Aqueon (used to be All Glass) 75G, 48" x 18" with Mission stand, no canopy, no equipment. Hood and lights were separate.

The tank was $132 and the stand was $610. I did get prices from several LFS in my area.

You CAN get new tanks for $1 per gallon, but nowadays only the 10G and only at annual PetSmart sales, LOL.

If you want to pay $1 per gallon in the US, you are looking at a used tank. I paid $50 each for used 55 gallon tanks as Christmas gifts for my niece and nephew.


----------



## Terrence23 (Oct 2, 2008)

Acrylic tanks! They scratch WAY too easily.

I got a great deal on Craigslist for my 135 gallon acrylic/w sump and stand($450) and spent half a day buffing out the scratches in it with Novus polish in my backyard. A little over a year later and it's scratched up worse than when I got it due to crazing, rocks/ornaments bumping the sides and accidental scraping with nets while chasing fish around. The scratches are only visible in the light at a certain angle but are still annoying and make taking decent pictures using a flash difficult.

I've also heard horror stories about people keeping panaque plecos with rasping teeth in acrylic tanks so one has to be careful what fish they put into one of these.

Acrylic tanks are way too delicate for what they are designed for and are very expensive to purchase new. A brand new acrylic tank for one my size with a simple overflow box will run over a thousand dollars easy.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve as an aquarist is the general public's notion that fish can be treated horribly and it's completely ok.

I don't care if it's a dog, cat, your own child, a mouse, or a dam goldfish... the point is, you voluntarily decided to have it... so it is your responsibility to not only give that creature what it needs to survive... but what it needs to thrive.

I had a guy say to me one time, "Why do you care so much about the fish? It's not like they have souls or anything."

I just about flipped out. I said, "Dude, you are talking to a guy who doesn't even believe that humans have souls. I just simply have a respect for life! And you, as an apparently religious man, ought to as well!!!"

AAAAAGGGHHHHHH!!!!

Sorry for the rant... as you can see, I'm fairly pationate about my feeling on this.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Very nice *edouthirt*, I gave up on humans many moons ago so I know what you mean :lol: .

I once heard a guy say " I am redoing my tank this weekend, _*hopefully *_my other fish will be dead by then and I can get some new stuff in there."
Hopefully? Are you serious? 
:-? :? :x

Absolutely unacceptable and a terrible tragedy. Makes you wonder who has the soul, right?


----------



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

What I hate is when someone post a picture of their tank on a forum, and to be nice, everyone chimes in saying how great it looks when in fact it looks like it was aquascaped by a blind person with no arms.

pete


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> What I hate is when someone post a picture of their tank on a forum, and to be nice, everyone chimes in saying how great it looks when in fact it looks like it was aquascaped by a blind person with no arms.
> 
> pete


And I love it when somebody finally says what everyone else has been thinking. LOL!!!


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

blairo1 said:


> - I've seen (and heard of) sales in the States where 120 gallon tanks were going for $120.... Those were "bare bones" like mine, except that you get almost twice the gallonage for Â£85.
> Eighty-five pounds!!! :drooling: But maybe that's a rarity?


Yeah, thats a rarity, its more like $150 on average for a 100-130 gallon tank with no bells and whistles, and the possibility of it being a leaker...and you dont just usually find that whenever you look, you usually have to wait for such a deal, however fully equipped, sometimes already with fish, seems far more common, and on average in the $300-$500 range, so yes, I admit, we are luckier on that front... in the particular area I live in though (and this is my pet peeve,lol) Its near impossible to get the majority of species I want, in fact, the only african cichlids sold in my area are the "Miscellaneous african cichlids" tanks...and its on average about $85 minimum for overnight shipping to my town for a small order of fish, and overnight is mandatory as there is a 1 day shipping delay on average for my city...so overnight, frequently ends up being 2 days... and fish cant be shipped by bus into my area because no bus services come here, and by plain, the closest major airport is about 90 miles away, so I guess my pet peeve is how hard it is to get any decent fish in my area...


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

1. how people that are not truly in the hobby claim salt water is waaaay better than fresh water. Only because they've only seen what Walmart and Petsmart carry

2 Tanks that are not filled up all the way leaving some emptiness

3. Heaters and filter tubes that can be seen so easily. At least try and hide them as best as you can. Throw a **** plant or something in front of them. Thats what I do.


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

oh and scientific names being listed instead of common names.

Jez people... Those names are too long, too hard to pronounce and waaaay to hard to remember what they are

In the dog and cat world its easy because its simplified or the names aren't 16 letters long
In the fish world....no so much


----------



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

that when i was working at the LFS and hearing lil kids saying..." WHERE"S NEMO?! WHERE"S NEMO?! WHERE"S NEMO?! WHERE"S NEMO?! WHERE"S NEMO?! WHERE"S NEMO?!"

also what bugs:
- people repeatedly tapping on the glass.
- LFS not answering your questions right. 
- looking at horrible living quarters for fish at the LFS.
- finding out your fish has an illness late at night when the LFS is closed and you have no meds.

What i absolutely love:
- well decorated tanks with well thought out ornaments
- the ride home with your new fish
- when fish grab pellets like they would eat live bait
- just talking aquaria with an understanding friend

i can go on and on but i'll give the others a chance...


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

how about adding a nice group of schooling fish, only to have them all act as individuals in your tank!!

my corydoras, oto catfish, and black neon tetras all refuse to school.


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

I have another pet peeve,When everyone in the world can score a huge tank off craigslist on the cheap except for me.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> I have another pet peeve,When everyone in the world can score a huge tank off craigslist on the cheap except for me.


Your not alone friend, I cant seem to find a 55g for under $250 whenever I look. Many times people want exactly what they paid for the tank new even though it's been sitting in a shed for ten years. Rediculous.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

My cats whenever i feed my fish...they absolutely have to jump on top of the tank and claw at the sides to try and get them all the time....not to mention the grimey paw marks they constantly leave and i have to constantly clean off all for sides of my tanks


----------



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

bought on craigslist:
75 gal tank and stand - 50$
mag 350 filter and penguin 200 - 70$ together
120 lbs of white gravel 40$.
you just have to widen out your search to different counties.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

When you're F1 cyno afra gets a little too curious and decides to investigate the clear plastic tube that is sucking water out of his tank.

Yeah... I hope he learned his lesson.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

oh... and having to remove fish!!! uggggghhhhh!!! I have way too much rock work for that bs!!

And, in my experience, every fish besides the one you need to remove will stay out in the open water... it's like they know if I'm coming for them or not!!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

When one of my friends calls a very $$$ fish ugly!!
Drives me nuts.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

edouthirt said:


> oh... and having to remove fish!!! uggggghhhhh!!! I have way too much rock work for that bs!!
> 
> And, in my experience, every fish besides the one you need to remove will stay out in the open water... it's like they know if I'm coming for them or not!!


I KNOW!!! I have this really aggressive "Red Zebra" (for the guy that hates scientific names,lol) I keep trying to do the whole thing of taking him out, putting in another tank, re-arranging all the furniture so to speak, then putting him back in late at night with the lights out, but i pretty much HAVE to re-arrange all the rocks in there whether I wanted to or not because I have to take them all out just to get to him, the second he sees me walk towards the tank witha net, he finds the deepest, darkest little niche to hide in...*pokes head out and sees me, then darts back in* he is way to freaking smart,lol... Im probably gonna have to trade him in for another fish though, he is still just as aggressive nomatter what I do, even bullying the socolofi as well...its probably my fault though, I do have way to small of a tank for them right now, but im gonna hopefully be getting a 55g soon...


----------



## wsa88 (Mar 19, 2004)

My pet peeves are:

I work at a LFS, and people come in and say saltwater fish are the only pretty fish in the whole store. And I tell them well when you can breed saltwater fish like you can Cichlids you let me know. Cause there isn't nothing better than watching a male coloring up when he is trying to get with a female.

People tapping on fish tanks. I mean come on..

When parents don't watch their kids when they are in the store.

My fish not eating for a week or so..arghh...

Treating my clown loaches for ich...what a pain in the @#@[email protected]#$....

Just a few of mine.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

my peeves are
1) Friends that have fish, ask for advice then dont take it
2) I also hate the short stands but have taken to raising them when I get them home.
3) Quality LFS that think its ok to elevate their prices through the roof. 
4) craigslist ads for 100 gallon aquariums that are 48"x13"x20" the same as a standard 55
5) The fact that LFS will sell anyone anything. 
6) My neighbor who has my fish in a 75 gallon and they wont stop breeding, bragging about it.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

SupeDM said:


> my peeves are
> 1) Friends that have fish, ask for advice then dont take it


+1 to that.

Oh boy does that wind me up - they ask for it, so I provide a booklet I've made that covers all the general advice you'd want to know, plus I go further and spend about an hour or two tailoring the booklet to each friends interest.... I also ensure to fully explain any terminology or technical details in laymen. Have they even read it yet, pssh, have they [email protected] :x I even go with them to the LFS (and no it's not because I need anything there either) to help guide them in all aspects of stocking, which is great until you find they decided to go again and buy something they really shouldn't (and wouldn't) have had they listened the first time.

Then they wonder why this or that is going wrong, or why they lost a fish that is considered sensitive for an experienced hobbyist, let alone a newbie.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Watching my fish spit sand directly into the intake of my powerhead.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

People who think doing a 25 percent water change once every six months is fine because their water is crystal clear . . . ugh


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

1. When a male juvie peacock or hap turns out to be a female. (I am too cheap to buy the colored up ones) :lol:

2. Dyed fish.

3. No good local selection of fish


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

When your girlfriend gets pissed because u didnt by the fish she wanted usually the "pretty fish" that will never be able to go in ure tank


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

A box store trying to sell blood parrots for 40-50$ each
A fish store worker sells a fish to some one that doesnt even have the tank
The "180g" 48"x12"x14" wow


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

when i first started the addiction about a year ago i had gone in to by a new heater for my 75g and asked the man at the pet store what the proper ph level for an african tank was to double check my sources and get more than one onpinion....his reply was "you dont need to worry about"


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

The desrcription on the oscar tank at petsmart that reads:

"Minimum Size Tank: 30 gallons"


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

When people call every _Cynotilapia_ species "*afra*"...... :?

And if the maps I read are right.... Cobue isn't a location, it's Cobwe.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Lfs emptoyees that give wrong infromation. I'd rather hear I don't know than giving someone totally false info. Or even better, what I was told to do when I worked at Home Depot, if you don't know take a second to read. At Home depot it was product labels, in the lfs should be one of their books. ALL lfs should carry books on any animal they sell. They should also not sell any fish that gets too large for the largest tank they sell.


----------



## slatefern (Feb 22, 2008)

lfs eployee who slams around the fish you so carefully selected, because she had to leave the register to dip fish and her hands hurt. :x i was soooo ticked off....


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 31, 2008)

Overhearing conversations between first timers and employees that go like this:

Employee: So how big is your tank?
Noob: Were gonna buy a 10 gallon today. I like that Clowny sucker thing and the Oscars.
Employee: Sounds great I'll get those for ya right now.

It's rediculous, pathetic even they seem so intent on getting that quick,extra money, they could even make the same or more buy telling them to get the tank and fill it, come back in like 4 day when the chorline is gone and get a tetra or something, come back a month later and get some more tetra like fish. It's just disgusting!

Also when like half the bleepin' fish are "display only" "On hold" or "Babysitting". I mean if it's on display, cool just not half of your fish. If your holding or babysitting try to use (I dunno if your LFS's have them) but your tanks that are behind, it's just annoying when you see a sweet fish out of the corner of your eye and you can't buy it.



slatefern said:


> lfs eployee who slams around the fish you so carefully selected, because she had to leave the register to dip fish and her hands hurt. :x i was soooo ticked off....


Agreed, when I bought my multies the guy picked up the shell and shook them out, geez I'd like them to survive at least to the bag especially for $14 a pop


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

using 'electric' as an adjective to color.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Haha makes me wonder if the fish come with an outlet and plug :lol:


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Perhaps he was assuming that you would be using local tap water for your tank...and the local tap water is appropriate for africans.

He could have gone down the road of selling you all sorts of salts and pH Up drops, etc, etc.

When people ask me I tell them, "Dechlorinated tap from our area is fine. That's what I use."



BRANT13 said:


> when i first started the addiction about a year ago i had gone in to by a new heater for my 75g and asked the man at the pet store what the proper ph level for an african tank was to double check my sources and get more than one onpinion....his reply was "you dont need to worry about"


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Aquatic companies that make their equipment hideous colors that stand out like a sore thumb in your tank... (i.e. eheim green, rena blue). They should make everything black, or better yet, give you color options. I did not set up my tank to show off my filter intakes.

The selling point when I bought my Marineland c-360s was that the intake and output were black. Otherwise I was going to go with eheim.


----------



## willmaddoxUK (Dec 17, 2008)

common names or poor labeled fish - for example small malawi cichlids and extra large malawi cichlids, and there are about 15 types of fish in each tank


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

*dogofwar*Perhaps he was assuming that you would be using local tap water for your tank...and the local tap water is appropriate for africans.

He could have gone down the road of selling you all sorts of salts and pH Up drops, etc, etc.

When people ask me I tell them, "Dechlorinated tap from our area is fine. That's what I use."

well i know this now...but as you said it he deffinately couldve been more helpful then how simply he had put it


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

People sending pm's bragging about there recent craigslist score!


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

You are about to spend $15 on a fish. You spend 10 minutes watching the group and know exactly which one you want. You point it out (when its got more black than the rest, etc its hard to miss), and the sales person just plunges in the net and grabs the first one they can catch, then gets mad at you when you refuse it! You tell them you picked that one because its a male, you don't want a female and they still are annoyed because you wont take any old one, because they don't want to take the time to catch the one you want. :roll:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

My Pet peeve would be any LFS worker who thinks s/he knows what their saying. What i do now is test the new LFS employees.
one of my questions were..

Me: "Hi, i got a Neolamprologus Leleupi about 3inches long, will it be fine if i get some cherry shrimps?"
LFS employee: "Do you have plants in your tank?"
Me: "Yes i got a couple anubias and some java fern"
LFS employee : Oh then the shrimps will be fine.
I actually did end up buying the shrimps, but they went into my planted tank with some minnows.

It shames me to think that there are people who make it seem like they know so much and are willing to do things like this to get people to buy fish. Im not sure if it had to do with my being a "kid" or something, but obviously he thought he could get away with that stunt..

another one, fish that wont co-operate with me when i try to give them what they want and the fish that do co-operate are the ones that are in small tanks temporarily so i can make some room..


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I hate hearing that a fish I sold or gave away has died.


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

From customers at the LFS where I work:

- Insisting that they take perfect care of their fish: "Our last fish lived a long time, about 5 months!"

- "I only do water changes when the water turns yellow and starts to smell. I always find a bunch of dead fish each time!"

- After I tell them the baby oscar will outgrown their tank within a couple months, they shrug and say, "Well, we'll see what happens." (I don't sell it to them, of course.)

- People who buy one or two of a highly social fish even after I've told them they need at least 5.

- People who tell me they have a 20 gallon, and I refuse to sell them a tankbuster, and they come back the next day and tell another employee that they have a 100 gallon. And I find out too late that my coworker believed him and sold him the fish.

- "What's gravel siphoning?" (after they've had the aquarium for years)

- Bettas in 1/4 gallon cups

- Fish that have a different common name and each store you go to

- People who think that plecos "clean the tank for them" so they don't need to do water changes

General:

- gaudy gravel and decorations

- PetCo fish labels (kenyi only need a 30 gallon, really?)

- having to haul all the rocks out of my 75 gallon to catch 1 fish


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

Aquarium 'kit' manufacturers that show about 40" of goldfish in a 6 gallon tank in the picture on the box. It's clearly Photoshopped but still very irresponsible.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I've got to go with the HORRIBLE lables, I've read that oscars are fine in a 30 gallon!   

The different 'common names'


----------

